# Ryukyu Kempo - Series of interviews from a founding member



## Raul Perez (Feb 10, 2020)

I know the name Ryukyu Kempo has a bit of a shadow cast upon it due to the likes of Dillman. I’ve been apart of an organization headed by Seiyu Oyata’s most senior student - Albert Geraldi. I have been studying with his senior students Mr. Warmuth, Mrs. Warmuth, Mr. LaPeters and Mr. Carnemolla since 1998.

I am a senior instructor within Mr. Geraldi’s organization and have been privy to several discussions on the the development of the system and politics that had happened during the height of the art.

We had urged Mr. Geraldi to document his position on a few areas that seemed that light should be shed on certain misconceptions many years ago. Mr. Geraldi has finally placed on record his position on a few things concerning Ryukyu Kempo, Okinawan Karate, Taika Seiyu Oyata, the development of Ryu-Te and his leave of absence from the Ryu-Te organization in the Mid 1990s.

To clarify - Mr. Geraldi is the longest known student of the late Seiyu Oyata. Mr. Geraldi holds teaching licenses (Menkyo Kai Den) from Shigeru Nakamura (Okinawa Kenpo), Seikichi Uehara (Motobu Ryu), and Seiyu Oyata (Ryu-Te). All information on Mr. Geraldi can be found on www.ryukyu-kempo.org

Mr. Geraldi was the highest ranked individual within Oyata’s organization from the 1960s through the 1990s and was instrumental in naming the art Ryukyu Kempo as well as bringing Seiyu Oyata to the United Stated in the 1960s and 1970s.

Part 1 - discusses the naming of the art and makes reference to misuse of certifications. The cryptic discussion on the certification process is directly referenced to Dillman who was awarded an honorary title for his efforts in assisting in marketing Oyata and his system during the late 1980s. However, Dillman used this to brand his own Karate, stole the original Kanji (which was not trademarked by the organization) and began to devalue the art and name with a circus show which has been well documented over the past decade and a half. At no point was Dillman ever ranked higher than the founding members of Ryukyu Kempo - Geraldi, Logue, and Wiswell. This forced the Oyata to rename the art Ryu-Te.

Part 2 - Discussion on Taika Oyata and his development of Ryu-Te as well as seminars provided. The art originally taught on Okinawa to what the art evolved to as Oyata became established in the United States.

Part 3 - Discussion on Tuite Jitsu and the origins associated with Seikichi Uehara as well as the circumstances surrounding Mr. Geraldi’s leave of absence from Ryu-Te.

While not as detailed as I would have liked it does give some perspective from an individual who has spent over 30 years directly under a renowned and recognized Kempo/Chu’an Fa master as the number 1 student and successor of the system, at one time, as well as the development and circumstances related to the developmental mindset of the master during the creation period of Ryu-Te and the current political landscape of Ryu-Te since the death of Master Oyata in 2012.

















Regards,


Raul Perez


----------



## Raul Perez (Feb 10, 2020)

Admins can we move this to the Karate Section please. I see I have posted this in the wrong forum. Thank you!


----------



## Buka (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Raul.


----------

